# Safari states "Too many redirects occurred trying to open..."



## UnsolvedMrE (Feb 3, 2007)

When loading www.myspace.com. myspace.com, http://myspace.com, etc, safari states: 

Safari cant open the page.

Too many redirects occurred trying to open http://profile.myspace.com/Error.as...98314b30&EO=b7184f23a1754a1034aa159bce7b5a47. This might occur if you open a page that is redirected to open another page which then is redirected to open the original page."


Using firefox, a similar in error appears, stating:

The page isn't redirecting properly

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.

*   This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.


As far as Safari goes, I have deleted the cache, deleted all cookies, and even reset the browser to no avail. Firefox wasn't even loaded on my computer prior to this instance, in other words, a clean install. The reason this is so curious is that it is a mac os problem because myspace loads perfectly on my windows PC. I am also concerned because I have done quite a bit of research on google and it seems "too many redirects" error has happened on other websites as well. Before this occures to a web page that I may actually "need," unlike myspace, I would like to find the problem and a solution for it. I would really appreciate any help or suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 3, 2007)

Some ISPs are blocking (with their DNS servers) MySpace because some misdirected people think it is a pedophiles dream site. To get around follow these OpenDNS instructions for OS X to get around the stupid ISP DNS restrictions.


----------



## UnsolvedMrE (Feb 3, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Some ISPs are blocking (with their DNS servers) MySpace because some misdirected people think it is a pedophiles dream site. To get around follow these OpenDNS instructions for OS X to get around the stupid ISP DNS restrictions.



Thank you for your suggestion. Unfortunately for me, the problem persists. In fact, I'm using the DNS addresses mentioned in your link as we speak. Besides the connection appearing to be a bit slower than normal, the addition of the DNS has no effect on loading myspace.com. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jonpb (Feb 4, 2007)

but I was experiencing it with my personal site. It worked, but was very slow to load. In my case, I had an htaccess file still referencing a directory which didn't exist (the result of moving from my dev environment to my 'live' one). I simply corrected the htaccess and all was fine.

I doubt this will help you much, as it sounds like you don't have write-access to the server (myspace) -but it may get you started on a resolution to the issue(s)

Good luck!

jonpb


----------

